# Massey Fuel Cock strainer



## TennRadioGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a MF 261 that I stripped the stem on the fuel cock valve on the tank.

So, I ordered a new one which came with the strainer.

I can't compare to the old one since the tractor is 240 miles away.

My question is how does the strainer install?

Does it slip onto the end of the valve? That is the way all the pictures that I have seen show it but mine will not slid onto the end. Filter is too small an opening.

Has anyone had their fuel valve off their tank?

thanks
Mark


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't offer any advice on the tank, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum. I couldn't help but notice your username. Do you collect antique radios?


----------



## TennRadioGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

I work with old and new radios. I am a Ham Radi Operator as well a weekend tractor / tree destroyer.



tractor beam said:


> Can't offer any advice on the tank, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum. I couldn't help but notice your username. Do you collect antique radios?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TennRadioGeek said:


> I work with old and new radios. I am a Ham Radi Operator as well a weekend tractor / tree destroyer.


Awesome! I have a few old Philcos and a Zenith. I always wanted to get into the shortwave radio thing.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day TennRadioGeek.
I have read your post but i am not quite sure what you have bought .
Anyway it is best to buy the complete valve assembly which comes with the small filter fitted,the whole assembly should not cost more than 35 dollars and then you will be sure all is good ,no leaks.
just a word of caution if the fuel line is the plastic type remove it completely from the other end ,the lift pump end and with a pair of pliers carefully hold the brass olive on the end of the pipe and using a spanner turn the nut ,this will free up the olive and allow it to rotate freely,do both ends and when done refit the pipe installing the tank end first ,make sure the thread is not crossed BEFORE you tighten with the spanner and not to tight ,the aluminium will strip very easily.
that should get you out of the nooo.
Happy days.
Hutch.


----------



## TennRadioGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I call Madison Tractor where I ordered the fuel cock and explained what I saw. They were very helpful and have sent me another one. They agreed that the first one was not machined correctly so that the little filter that they provided in the box could fit onto the valve.

Thanks
mark




shona13 said:


> G'day TennRadioGeek.
> I have read your post but i am not quite sure what you have bought .
> Anyway it is best to buy the complete valve assembly which comes with the small filter fitted,the whole assembly should not cost more than 35 dollars and then you will be sure all is good ,no leaks.
> just a word of caution if the fuel line is the plastic type remove it completely from the other end ,the lift pump end and with a pair of pliers carefully hold the brass olive on the end of the pipe and using a spanner turn the nut ,this will free up the olive and allow it to rotate freely,do both ends and when done refit the pipe installing the tank end first ,make sure the thread is not crossed BEFORE you tighten with the spanner and not to tight ,the aluminium will strip very easily.
> ...


----------

